# Kleinste/Größte Laufzeit ermitteln



## MaBra.99 (21 Februar 2022)

Moin Zusammen,

In meiner Projektarbeit muss ich 5 Pumpen ansteuern die nach und nach aktiviert werden. Hierbei soll immer die Pumpe in Betrieb gehen die, die kleinste Laufzeit hat. Den Anfang hab ich mit SCL Programmiert, hierzu habe ich ein Bubble Sorte mit Hilfe von Arrays benutzt. 

Das Problem was ich jetzt habe ist, das sobald die erste Pumpe mit der kleinsten Laufzeit aktiviert wurde geguckt werden muss welche Pumpe die zweit kleinste Laufzeit besitzt. 

Schöne Grüße!!


----------



## byfluffy (21 Februar 2022)

Guten Morgen,
Mit der Funktion MIN( ) kannst du den geringsten Wert ermitteln.
Dann mit vergleichen prüfen, zu welcher Pumpe dieser Wert gehört.
Danach kannst du die Funktion MIN( ) ein zweites Mal ausführen.
Diesmal allerdings die aktive Pumpe weglassen. 
DB Array mit einer Schleife durchlaufen. Start nach der aktiven Pumpe.


----------



## Mrtain (21 Februar 2022)

Oder du löscht die Pumpe aus dem Array und lässt den Bubblesort erneut durchlaufen.
Such mal nach dem Stichwort Motorenpendel. Könnte vielleicht auch hilfreich sein.


----------



## PN/DP (21 Februar 2022)

Nach dem Bubblesort ist doch schon das gesamte Feld sortiert und man hat die Reihenfolge 1,2,3 ... 

Harald


----------



## hucki (21 Februar 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Such mal nach dem Stichwort Motorenpendel. Könnte vielleicht auch hilfreich sein.


Hier z.B.


----------



## MaBra.99 (21 Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten das hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Mrtain (21 Februar 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Nach dem Bubblesort ist doch schon das gesamte Feld sortiert und man hat die Reihenfolge 1,2,3 ...
> 
> Harald


Jetzt wo du es sagst, fällt es mir auch auf... sorry.


----------

